# Opera experience in Florence.



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Soo, next year, late september, early octobar, I will find myself in Europe, on a 20 days trip, and have plans to watch an opera at Vienna's Staatsoper, which is all fine (except that there isn't any programs released yet for those months), but I would also like to see an opera at Florence, but I really have no idea of where to go there, so I would like to hear from you, more experienced people, your recommendations!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

The Pergola, The Communale, The Goldoni and The Verdi.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Couac Addict said:


> The Pergola, The Communale, The Goldoni and The Verdi.


Everybody can google up "opera houses in Florence" and copy these four, maaaaaaaaaaaan.

Last time I was in Florence, it was when watching _A Room with a View_.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

To fit opera into your travels, it's a matter of being in the right place at the right time. Operabase's regional maps are a great way of keeping track of what's playing where. Click on the cities for a list of opera houses and their season calendars.

http://operabase.com/coords.cgi?lang=en&map=it

Looks like Bologna, an hour away from Florence by express train, has Rossini's Guilliaume Tell in October 2014. Now _that_ would be worth a trip. Teatro Communale di Bologna is a beautiful and intimate house in the middle of the old section of town.

Teatro Communale in Florence is known for the Maggio Musicale festival productions in May and June. Based on the 2013 schedule, it looks like their regular season doesn't start til Novermber. It's short walk along the Arno from the center of town. It was rebuilt after WWII, so the interior is modern, though elegant. More like the Met than La Scala.


----------

